# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Endeavour star Shaun Evans swaps acting for directing as he joins Casualty

## Perdita

Endeavour star Shaun Evans will be jumping behind the camera as he joins Casualty in an exciting new role.

The actor is best known for playing young Endeavour Morse in the ITV drama series - but is now trying his hand at directing for the first time.



This brand new picture shows Shaun on the set of Casualty, and fans will be able to see his work on screen from May.

Speaking about his new career move, Shaun said: "I'm delighted to be working on Casualty. It's a terrific cast and crew and I'm very grateful for the opportunity."

Endeavour recently finished its fourth series on ITV, but will begin shooting a fifth run of episodes this spring.

However, despite Endeavour's continuing success, Shaun recently told us that he refuses to sign up for more than one series at a time - sighting a bad experience in Channel 4 drama Teachers as the reason.

*Digital Spy* recently revealed that Casualty would be killing off one of its regular characters in a huge plot later this year.

----------

